# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Dal otac moze izbaciti dijete iz kuce?

## lidać2

Ni sama neznam odkuda da pocnem.

Unaprijed isprike o pravopisnim pogreskama jer pisem preko moba.

Ovako ...Jedinica sam i suprug je jos prije ho,ho godina odlucio doci zivjeti k meni s obzirom da smo imali potkrovlje kuce koje smo odlucili urediti i zivjeti u njemu.Dobili smo i troje kikaca od toga trenutno jedna bebica od 4mj.

Moj tata (ako se tako moze nazvati ) je alkoholicar...U djetinjstvu mi je radio jako puno problema.
Nikada sa njime nisam imala dobar odnos u svom cijelom zivotu vise sam s njime ne pricala nego pricala.

No eto radi mame a i zbog manjka novaca nisam mogla ici kupiti ili napraviti neku kucu.Nadala sam se da ce se promjeniti ,da ce se smiriti nakon sto dobije unuku.No to se desilo nije...

Smirio se jedan period i bio je miran (napravi neki problem 2-3 puta godisnje)...djecu stitim maksimalno od svega toga one to ne osjecaju ,dapace svoga dedu obozavaju.
Ruku na srce njima nikada nije nista rekao.

No nas velike svako malo ima na piku,nikada mu nista ne pase..sve mora biti po njegovo ako nije onda se duri i sl.
nemoze se pomiriti s time da on nemoze nikome zapovjedati i da nemoze biti sve po njegovom.
A onda nastane opet kaos.

Placamo sve po pola...imamo ipak malo veca primanja (solidna ne prevelika)  no dobro se snalazimo i mozemo si ustedjeti nesto za one crne dane...npr.ako nam se pokvari tv kupit cemo odmah novi dok on si tako nesto nemoze priustiti i ocekiva da cemo mi to rijesiti...
Ovo sa tv-om je banalan primjer ima hrpu takvih.

Ima svoju mirovinu koju popije za par dana a ona ostale dane nema doslovno za kruh.Sada ga je to ocito pocelo muciti ali i dalje u vezi toga ne misli nista poduzet jer i dalje alkohol kupuje...i po njegovim rijecima ˇˇniko mu nemoze zabraniti da pijeˇˇ...

Neki dan je dosao na ideju da mu mi moramo poceti placati stanarinu ili mozemo van iz kuce.OK,nije da me toliko muci ta stanarinu koliko me muci da ce ti novci otic samo na alkohol.

Ja mu to nemam u planu placati.Nemogu vjerovat da jedan otac moze tako nesto raditi svome djetetu i svojim unucima.

E sada se sigurno pitate ...di je moja mama?...ona je u strahu od njega,u proslosti joj je svasta radio i jednostavno ga se boji i ne zeli mu nista rec niti prigovorit.Ona njega sa svojom placom krpa i daje mu jesti i sl. nje mi je u toj cijelo prici zao i ona je od jednih glavnih razloga zasto sam jos tu.Odkako sam odrasla ja sam ta koja ju branim (iako i ona nije na mojoj strani pred njime jer sam sigurna da ga se boji)....

S njime ja osobno ne pricam vec nekih 4-5godina.Zalosno ali tako je.Pricamo samo kada si cestitamo blagdane,tu i tamo koji rod.,i u ovakvim situacijama kada proziva i zove na ˇˇsastanakˇˇ u kojem opet moram sutiti jer ako se protivim jos je gore.

Ima vec 65god.i vjerujete svakim danom se nadam kada ga vise nebude.Tesko je to...toliko mi je u zivotu napravio problema,kakvo sam imala djetinjstvo s njime.Sto je sve mami radio,sto sto jos uvijek radi.Da ja najiskrenije jedva cekam da ga vise ne gledam.
Svi pokusaji odvikavanja i sl.su izazvale samo jos gore posljedice,tako da u tome nemogu nista.
Tj.mogla bi uz pomoc mame no ona kao sto sam rekla boji se.Zbog njega sam i obolila na zivce,pijem tablete za smirenje iako sam jos mlada.Na svaki jaci zvuk ja trzam.

Otisla je predaleko ...htjela sam samo pitati dal on kao moj "otac" moze mene i moju djecu izbaciti iz kuce?

Ovako mi ne stvara probleme osim u doba mirovine kada je "NAJPAMETNIJI " na svijetu a cim ostane bez novaca mir je.

----------


## Lili75

Ajme draga lidac saljem veliki zagljal jer pravni savjet nemam (nisam pravnica).

----------


## Cubana

Mislim da moze te prijetnje macku o rep objesiti.
Vi ste ulagali u tu kucu, potkrovlje. Mozda imas dokaze a imas i mamu kao svjedoka.
Ti imas pravo na nuzni dio.
A dokle god ste svi prijavljeni na tu adresu ne moze ti nista.
Mislim,  nisu ovo pravni savjeti.
Al nije se samo tako riješiti nekoga tko ti se nelegalno uselio a kamoli nekoga tko tamo cijeli zivot zivi. Uz tvoju dozvolu.

----------


## lidać2

hvala lili...  :Kiss: 

cubana-iskreno mislim da kao svjedok mama nebi ni pristala biti...
a sto se tice uredenja nemam bas sve racune i sl.nikada nam nije palo na pamet da bi nam trebalo npr.racun od knaufa ili plocica...

A na adresu smo svi petero prijavljeni (suprug,3 kikaca i ja)

----------


## zutaminuta

Može li vas fizički izbaciti? Ako ne onda, ne brini, ne može ni pravno, posebno jer mu se ne bi dalo plaćati odvjetnika.
Je li nasilan prema ikome od vas kada popije?

----------


## Peterlin

lidać, suosjećam...

Nisam imala takvu situaciju, ali možda bi ti savjetom pomogao czss, jer alkoholizam je bolest i toj osobi treba liječenje. Budući da ste svi članovi istog domaćinstva, a u njemu ima i djece, možda netko zna više, ali ja bih pitala na takvom mjestu što učiniti. 

Ne znam kako odraslu osobu primorati na liječenje - ovakvi obično ne vide svoj problem.

----------


## lidać2

Nekada je bio fizicki nasilan...Sada vise ne jer sa svojih 50 i kisur kila zna da nemoze nikome nista.
A u slucaju da se i dogodi nesto tako nebi ni sekunde dvojbila i nazvala bi odmah policiju.

Njemu je jedino jezik "jak" u doma mirovine...a kada nema sto piti lezi u krevetu...npr. do 10 dana u mj.melje svojim jezikom a ostalih 20 suti ko zaliven...

----------


## Tanči

Ovako:
Otac kao vlasnik nekretnine može raspolagati nekretninom kako god želi.
Nužni dio je pola zakonskog kojeg se može potraživati NAKON smrti oca.
I to u slučaju ako otac povrijedi to pravo.
Stoga sada to pravo ne postoji.
Ti si Lidač u posjedu nekretnine i to za sada mirnom.
No, ukoliko otac odluči da morate van, on ima potpuno pravo na to.
Jer je on vlasnik, a vlasništvo je nepovredivo.
To je tako i nema apsolutno nikakve veze s tim što je on alkoholičar.
Čak te može tužit i tražit najamnine za protekle godine.
I dobit će sud.
Nemaš tu puno izbora ili šuti, trpi i pati ili odseli.
Ako je on tako konfliktna osoba, može ti i te kako zagorčat život.

----------


## lidać2

Peterlin- nemoguca misija je to.

tj.kao sto rekoh mozda bi se moglo nesto napravit da mu mama ne "drzi"leda....

U situacijama kada je alkohloiziran mogal bi se pozvati hitna i odpraviti ga u bolnicu (jankomir npr.) a tamo bi mogao ostati neko vrijeme uz pristanak moje mame ali ona to ne zeli...

A ja kao "samo"njegovo djete nemogu nista...

----------


## Cubana

Ali ako je ona kao njegovo dijete cijeli zivot na toj adresi? I on je sa vlasnickim listom dozvolio upis i muža?  
Ako nema registrirano iznajmljivanje? 
Moze li te netko samo tako izbaciti.
Mislim, moze li mene muz? On je vlasnik, ne ja.

----------


## spajalica

Lidac ko je vlasnik nekretnine?
pri prijavi, da li je vlasnik nekretnitne dao onu izjavu o tome da osoba zivi kod nje?

o nuznom dijelu koji spominje cubana mislim da ovjde se ne moze govoriti jer to spada u nasljedstvo.

ako je vlasnik nekretnine tvoja majka tad vas nikako ne moze ON izbaciti. 
no iskreno da li vam sve to treba u zivotu? mozda je ovo prilika koja ce vas pogurnuti da se maknete, naravno ako je to moguce, negdje gdje cete u miru zivjeti. a ne da pored troje djece ti pijes tablete radi svog oca.

----------


## peg8020000

Vjerujem da vas može izbaciti. Pretpostavljam da si punoljetna, a stan je njegov. No, pišeš da imate solidna primanja pa ne znam zašto ne biste sami unajmili stan i živjeli u miru? Vjerujem da bi i za djecu bilo zdravije živjeti u okolini bez alkoholičara.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ne znam kako odraslu osobu primorati na liječenje - ovakvi obično ne vide svoj problem.


Nikako. Tek nakon ozbiljnijeg trovanja alkoholom hitna dolazi i odvodi na liječenje.



> Njemu je jedino jezik "jak" u doma mirovine...a kada nema sto piti lezi u krevetu...npr. do 10 dana u mj.melje svojim jezikom a ostalih 20 suti ko zaliven...


Ima li da išta drugo voli osim alkohola? Moj je ujak slučajno otkrio video igre pa kako se riješio jedne ovisnosti prešao je na drugu, ali manje štetnu po novčanik.



> *Čak te može tužit i tražit najamnine za protekle godine.*
> I dobit će sud.


Ali za to treba odvjetnike, zar ne? Nije samo pošalji pismo i ovi šalju račun za najamnine.

----------


## lidać2

Tuzba da...a sto ako nema za odvjetnika?...jer nema...

Moze li on npr.samo tako pozvat policiju koja nas otjera van ili to ipak nejde tako olako?

----------


## cvijeta73

a kako će je izbaciti?

----------


## zutaminuta

> Tuzba da...a sto ako nema za odvjetnika?...jer nema...
> 
> Moze li on npr.samo tako pozvat policiju koja nas otjera van ili to ipak nejde tako olako?


Ne, to se pravno mora donijeti odluku, a policija to ne radi.

----------


## spajalica

lidac ako ga i otpravite u jankomir u periodu kad je alkoholiziran, oni ga mogu zadrzati samo do otrjeznjenja. za zadrzavanje radi lijecenja moraju imati njegovu suglasnost. dakle nije ti ni to opcija, dan-dva na otreznjenju, a onda ti je natrag doma. jer iz tvog posta vidim da nije bas pri zelji za izljecenjem.
Cubana kako je rijec o tvom muzu, nekretnina ako je na njega je njegova samo ako je iz perioda u kojem niste bili vjencani/izvanbracnoj zajednici. ili pak ako je nasljedjena od njegove familije za vrijeme bracne zajednice. no ako je kupljena za vrijeme braka vasim novcem, onda je tvoja koliko i njegova bez obzira sta pise na papiru, to je tzv. bracna stecevina.

----------


## lidać2

Spajalica toliko smo ulozili da zivimo u normalnim uvjetima i sada da sve napustim mi je grozno.
Imamo solidna primanja da...ali u ovom cemu zivimo a koliko bi bilo dobro otic i djecu maknut iz drustva,skole ,vrtica mi je nezamislivo.
kao sto rekoh srecom djeca nista to ne osjecaju jer ja dajem sve od sebe da ne osjete.

----------


## Tanči

Peterlin,
Mjeru obveznog liječenja određuje sud i to tek nakon što se nešto dogodi.
Npr,; bude nasilan i netko zove policiju koja dođe i napravi alkotest...
Mora biti procedura.
Ovako "na pamet" ne ide.

----------


## spajalica

lidac razumijem sve to, ali ...... tvoji zivci nemaju cijenu niti jedne plocice koju si ulozila. ovo je moje osobno misljenje.

no steta sto nemas racune koje si ulozila u kucu. to su stvari koje u zajednickom kucanstvu uvijek dobro dodju, jer iznenadjenja mogu doci nenadano.

----------


## Tanči

Ponavljam:
Vlasništvo je nepovredivo!
Vlasnik ima pravo raspolagati svojom nekretninom kako želi.
Pravnu pomoç otac može dobit besplatno.
Policija ne rješava imovinske odnose i ne iseljava.
To rješava Sud.
Ali što ako otac provali u stan dok Lidać i njeni nisu unutra i promijeni bravu?!?
Lidač, tad se možeš slikat.
Ja bih odselila pa makar pod most.

----------


## lidać2

Istina da...ali ako odemo moja djeca sigurno vise nece moci imati sve ove "cari"koje im priustim ...

Maknula bi ih iz njihovih drustva ,zivota...zbog nekog kre***

Nemogu im to uciniti pa cak i za cijenu sebe.


Jos uvijek se nadam da su godine vec tu i da ga skoro vise nebude.

----------


## lidać2

znam da je lako rec "odseli se" ato bi vrlovjerovatno i ja napisala nekome kada bi tako nesto procitala...ali nije to samo rako..

A ovo sa bravim i sl.mislim da ipak nije tako sposoban ...bar se nadam

----------


## Tanči

Ne razmišljaš dobro.
Kužim da si ljuta, ali željeti nekome smrt?!?

----------


## Cubana

> Ne razmišljaš dobro.
> Kužim da si ljuta, ali željeti nekome smrt?!?


Joj, netko tko je godinama maltretiran od strane vlastitog oca u vlastitom domu jedino sto moze je čekati kraj.

----------


## lidać2

Nazalost tako je.
Otac mi je ali ja jedva cekam da ga godine odnesu.Jesam mozda okrutna.Toliko toga sam s njime prozivjela da zdravog uma mogu to rec.

----------


## tanja37

Tako sm mm i ja živjeli kod njegovih, tada smo imali jedno dijete. Otac mu je isto bio problematičan i nasilan, jak na jezičini. Odselili smo...
Bolji nam je izbor bio duševni mir i mir od tog covjeka nego da trpimo i živimo u njegovoj kući. Ne morate vi daleko odseliti, da ne mijenjate djeci okolinu....
Nekad je bolje otići...

----------


## Peterlin

> Tako sm mm i ja živjeli kod njegovih, tada smo imali jedno dijete. Otac mu je isto bio problematičan i nasilan, jak na jezičini. Odselili smo...
> Bolji nam je izbor bio duševni mir i mir od tog covjeka nego da trpimo i živimo u njegovoj kući. Ne morate vi daleko odseliti, da ne mijenjate djeci okolinu....
> Nekad je bolje otići...


X

Ako ikako možete financijski i ako imate i najmanju mogućnost - razmislite o tome. Ponekad je dovoljno da se čovjek zamisli "hoće li se djeca stvarno odseliti" pa da popravi ponašanje, iako je kod alkoholičara to obično privremeno.

----------


## spajalica

ja nemam iskustvo, ali tanja37 ga ocito ima. i ja potpisujem njen post.

ne moras preko svijeta se odseliti. u ZGB uvijek se nadje nesto u kvartu.

----------


## dino84

Nemam savjet,samo ti mogu dati podršku jer sam bila u sličnoj situaciji. "Otac" alkoholičar i nasilnik. Samo što sam se ja odselila 400km dalje čim sam postala punoljetna. I sad se MM i ja mučimo i otplaćujemo naših 50 kvadrata dok tamo kuća od 200 kvadrata zjapi prazna. Ali mirno spavam po noći. Normalno živim. Isto tako čekam dan kada ga ne bude da mi se mama spasi iz tog pakla.

----------


## lidać2

Znam da sada ispada da imam hrpu izgovora...ali bojim se u jednu ruku i otic...
bojim se sto ako on odluci onda npr.kucu prodat sto ako mami nesto napravi (ona nece od njega) ...mi puno pomazemo sto ako nece imati sto jesti pa oplest po mami...

u djetinjstvu su nam cesto struju iskljucivali ,rezije se nikada placale nisu...

Sada mi sve to drzimo pod kontrolom.

Ako odemo toga vise nece biti...sto ako dode do toga da kuca ode u ovrhu...

A ja ostanem kao podstanar...

Da sam prije bila u mogucnosti kupila bi si stan/napravila kucu i nebi se odvdje mucila.

Primanja jesu solid a ali mi jos uvjek odplacujemo kredit za uredeno...meni su u trudnoci dali otkaz i primam osnovnu porodiljnu...
ovdje se snalazimo s novcima i nista nam ne fali,djeci ne fali...
a sve se bojim kako bi bilo da odem i pocnemo placati nekome stan ,pitam se hocu li moci prezivjeti tako...

----------


## *meri*

> Ovako:
> Otac kao vlasnik nekretnine može raspolagati nekretninom kako god želi.
> Nužni dio je pola zakonskog kojeg se može potraživati NAKON smrti oca.
> I to u slučaju ako otac povrijedi to pravo.
> Stoga sada to pravo ne postoji.
> Ti si Lidač u posjedu nekretnine i to za sada mirnom.
> No, ukoliko otac odluči da morate van, on ima potpuno pravo na to.
> Jer je on vlasnik, a vlasništvo je nepovredivo.
> To je tako i nema apsolutno nikakve veze s tim što je on alkoholičar.
> ...


i meni se cini da je tako. ako je on vlasnik nekretnine.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Tako sm mm i ja živjeli kod njegovih, tada smo imali jedno dijete. Otac mu je isto bio problematičan i nasilan, jak na jezičini. Odselili smo...
> *Bolji nam je izbor bio duševni mir i mir od tog covjeka nego da trpimo i živimo u njegovoj kući.* Ne morate vi daleko odseliti, da ne mijenjate djeci okolinu....
> Nekad je bolje otići...


Plus, djeca nauče važnu lekciju da se ne treba pomiriti s ulogom žrtve i da postoji izlaz.



> a sve se bojim kako bi bilo da odem i pocnemo placati nekome stan ,pitam se hocu li moci prezivjeti tako...


Mi dajemo mjesečno soma za režije i soma i pol za stan. Vjerujem da smo i kuću neku mogli iznajmiti.
A kuću ako iznajmite možete povesti i mamu sa sobom. Znam, vjerojatno ona ne bi htjela otići.

----------


## mitovski

Evo ja te razumijem u potpunosti. Imala sam istu situaciju samo se radilo o ocu MM-a. Skoro potpuno ista priča. MM-ova mama mu drži stranu.
Što se tiče priželjkivanja nečije smrti, nemojte osuđivati lidać2, tko to nije prošao ne može razumijeti. Ne bih rekla da je to baš priželjkivanje nečije smrti, ali stalno razmišljaš kako bi bilo da ga nema, takvi ljudi doslovce unište život cijeloj obitelji.

*lidać2*, nakon što sam rodila odeselila sam iz Zagreba na otok kod MM-a u kuću njegovog oca. S vremenom smo u jedan dio kuće uložili 100 000 kn. MM-ov otac se ponašao skoro pa isto ovako kako ti opisuješ svog oca. Nije više bio fizički nasilan kao prije jer je MM 'narastao' i nije smio više ali psihički je znao sve maltretirati.
Ja sam stalno bila napeta, MM je bio napet, meni je to bio užasan život i jedan dan nam je rekao da nam daje 7 dana da odemo ili zove policiju. Iako sam znala da je to u naletima njegovog pijanstva i da će se smiriti, MM i ja smo odlučili da ne želimo da naše dijete ikada gleda takve scene i u roku od 4 dana pokupili stvari i otišli.
To nam je bila najbolja odluka u životu iako smo tada financijski bili u najlošijem stanju ikada. 
Takav život je pakao, a ne treba ni tvojoj djeci, iako kažeš da oni to ne vide, dovoljno je da ti zbog svoga oca piješ lijekove za smirenje.

Ne poznajem te privatno i stvarno je glupo davati ovakve savjete nekome preko foruma, ali ako ikako možete maknite sebe i djecu iz ove situacije. Ništa nije vrijedno toga, ništa ne može nadoknaditi nečiji mir.

----------


## spajalica

mitovski, tebe zivot bas ne mazi  :Love:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovdje gore da se ispravim. Trebalo je pisati unajmiti.

----------


## mitovski

> mitovski, tebe zivot bas ne mazi


 :Zaljubljen: 
Ma sve je to život, kakvih sve tragedija ima ovo moje je kamilica .

----------


## Tanči

Lidač, ne bi vjerovala kakvih stvarnih slučajeva znam kako su ljudi iseljavani.
Tako da zaboravi sve i put pod noge.
Tvoj otac može kuću prodati za jedan gemišt i ti tu ne možeš ništa.
Što se tiče umiranja: on ima samo 65, realno još može bar 20.
Probaj zamislit sebe i obitelj za 20 godina.
Ne znam, ali čini mi se da ti i ne želiš pomoć.
Imaš tisuću izgovora za ostati, a sve ovo što ti pišemo ne dopire do tebe.

----------


## cvijeta73

pa dopire, al tu je i mama  :Undecided:

----------


## mitovski

> Znam da sada ispada da imam hrpu izgovora...ali bojim se u jednu ruku i otic...
> bojim se sto ako on odluci onda npr.kucu prodat sto ako mami nesto napravi (ona nece od njega) ...mi puno pomazemo sto ako nece imati sto jesti pa oplest po mami...
> 
> u djetinjstvu su nam cesto struju iskljucivali ,rezije se nikada placale nisu...
> 
> Sada mi sve to drzimo pod kontrolom.
> 
> Ako odemo toga vise nece biti...sto ako dode do toga da kuca ode u ovrhu...
> 
> ...


Možda će ti grubo zvučati, ali ne možeš ti voditi brigu o mami ako je ona odlučila živjeti takav život. 
Sve ove strahove je imao i MM. Iskreno, ako će prodati kuću ili ode na ovrhu ( jer se MM-ov tata stalno prijeti da će to napraviti da nikome ništa ne ostane) nije nas briga. Naši živci, a pogotovo naše dijete nije vrijedno kuće pa taman da smo morali biti podstanari cijeli život.
Inače i mi otplaćujemo još uvijek kredit za uređenje te kuće.  Kad smo odlučili otići, meni je taman bio završio roditeljski i nisam imala primanja jer sam bila u traženju novog posla a MM-u je nakon kredita ostajala mizerija od plaće. 
MM se preporodio, on je danas drugi čovjek. Kad smo živjeli tamo on se jadan svakodnevno žderao zbog situacije, nije mogao to gledati, vjerujem da smo ostali da bi ga to pojelo.

----------


## suma

Ajme. Sretno lidac.
To sto cure pricaju da te moze izbaciti je pravno tocno, ali mislim da je u praksi drukcije, pa i iznajmljivaci stanova imaju problema jer ne mogu izbaciti nekog iz stana.
Po meni ako te trazi najam, plati mu, ali neku mizernu cijenu i stavi je pod ugovor, da te ne moze izbaciti i placaj preko racuna da imas pokrice. Ili odite ca.
A ja i dalje tvoju mamu ne razumijem. Valjda ti nasilnici osjete te slabije od sebe...

----------


## lidać2

Ja samo trazim nacin da ostanem tu gdje jesam...toliko sam bila sretna sto se useljavamo gore...

upocetku smo bili dolje a njima u dvije sobe,odnosno mi imali dvije sobe.

Jedva sam cekala dan "samostalnosti",ono nesto "svoje"...gdje mi je lijepo i ugodno...

Cijeli zivot zivim u toj kuci u tom kvartu.Inace ugodan je kvart...Svi se znaju,svi me znaju,djeca sve znaju...

Znate ono tjesite se "bit ce bolje"...Trazite nacin za to "bolje"...
Znam da ova okolina nije zdrava za mene ,svijesna sam toga.A ujedno tako trazim razlog za ne otic ...
Neznam dal me tko razumije ?...

Znate ono kada se ljudi pitaju kako zena ostane uz nasilnika?...pogotovo ako nema kuda i nema financijski mogucnosti...preostaje joj jedino sutjet i trpit...

Tako je bila situacija s mojom mamom...ona je mlada otisla od kuce i trpila je s njegove strane svasta a jos uvijek je tu...sljedece godine im ide 40god.braka...

Pokusavam pretrpjet sve to... opet se ponavljam pijan je svega par dana u mj.a onda je mir samo spava,lezi ,gleda tv...
Iako sam i tada na iglama...

Moja mam otupjela i slusa ga nista ne prica i to je to.Moj mm takoder slusa izade na drugo uho vanka...

Stalno mi govori ne zivciraj se ali ja jednostavno nemogu.

----------


## lidać2

A sto se tice odvjetniku povlacenje po sudu i sl.ja sam 100 % uvjerena da nista od toga.

On je jak samo kada je pijan znaci tipa ako i ode npr.odvjetniku taj dan dok je pijan nece otic ponovno ako ga se pozove dok je trijezan...jer onda je on bolestan, jadan i star.
I nemoze nista a po njegovim rijecima ostaje na nama sve a on si samo "malo popije" i pruca gluposti..

a to zalopoljke inace govori mom mm je mi nepricamo.

Najvise me zanimalo dal nas moze izbacit ono pod "odmah"...

----------


## cvijeta73

pa jedino ovako kako kaže tanci, promijeniti bravu dok vas nema...

----------


## umiljata

u potpunosti te razumijem, jer kao da pišeš o mom ocu.
čitav život sam strepila da li će doma doći trezan ili pijan. i ako dođe pijan, da li će ga prehitit na veselje ili agresivu. a najčešće je bila agresiva. nekoliko puta je navečer mamu, brata i mene bacao van iz stana, pa smo odlazili u susjedni kvart kod prijatelja spavati. par puta je i prespavao u policiji, kad bi se mama usudila pozvati ih.
pijan, usred svađe demonstrativno odlazio (čak i skrivio prometnu, srećom samo s posljedicama za njega).
meni govorio svakakve grozote. tukao mamu. i brata. do trenutka kad smo već odrasli i kad mu je brat (veći za glavu od njega) opalio šamarčinu.
u zadnjih 10-tak i više godina pije puno manje, mamu više ne maltretira fizički (ne usudi se, zna da bi ga brat prebio, a i ja sam mu se zaklela da će ga progutati mrak ukoliko još jednom takne mamu).

ne razgovaram s njim već 7 godina. i super mi je, preporodila sam se od tada.

i ja jedva čekam da ode s ovog svijeta. ne zbog mene. zbog mame. iako više praktički ne žive zajedno.

jedina je razlika što ne živimo zajedno.

i razumijem te da ne želiš otići od kuće. gradila si taj svoj mali mikro svemir za sebe, TM i djecu i nije samo tako lako dignuti prnje i otići. razumijem te. ni ja ne bi mogla. 

meni je samo žao što si zbog njega na tabletama, voljela bi da se probaš postaviti da te boli za njegovo laprdanje u pijanom stanju, da jednostavno napraviš kao tvoj muž: kroz jedno uho nutra, kroz drugo van.

i moj otac je cijelo vrijeme srao da će otići, da će napraviti ''ovo i ono'', i to naravno uvijek kad je bio pijan. drugi dan kad bi se otreznio, sve je bilo po starom, bio bi manji od makova zrna. čak bi se nekad znao čudit ko pura dreku, od kud to nama, da on to nikada nije rekao.
takav je vjerojatno i tvoj otac: pas koji laje ne grize. da je htio, već bi to napravio.
očito ga godine pijančevanja nagrizu, mozak sve više propada, i samim time dolaze sve suludije ideje, za koje zna da se neće sprovesti u djelo.

suosjećam s tobom u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Tanči

Lidać, daj shvati da ti nisi na svome, već na njegovom/ tuđem.
On je tu u prednosti.
Jer je vlasnik.
Ti nisi.
Ako želiš tu ostati, moraš prihvatiti njegova pravila igre.
Nema druge.
To što si mu kći ništa ne mijenja.
I naslov si nespretno složila: ja sam pomislila da se radi o djetetu.
A ti nisi dijete.
Odrasla si, punoljetna, poslovno sposobna.
Otac nije dužan tebe zbrinjavati.

----------


## pulinka

Nažalost od alkohola se umire presporo...
I otac i svekar su (bili) alkoholičari. Sad su kao trezvenjaci-dok ne popiju. Obojica prešli 65, i mogu još bar 10 god. poživeti.
Mi smo na početku zajedničkog života prelomili odmah-ili živimo bez roditelja ili ne živimo uopšte zajedno.
NIKAD se nisam pokajala. 
Tvoje devojčice će za par godina da sagledaju svoj, tvoj i bakin život drugačije nego sada, ako ti tata još bude živ, a mogao bi biti. Mogla bi doći u situaciju da te one same zamole da se odselite.
Ja bih na tvom mestu razradila i neki alternativni plan. 
Zar nema nigde u blizini nikakav stan/kuća za izdavanje, neko drugi kod koga biste živeli, neka starija osoba bez dece koju biste negovali u zamenu za nekretninu, bilo šta slično? 
Jer "jadni, bolesni starčić" može biti samo još gori, nažalost.
A tvoja majka je odrasla osoba i ona je sama napravila svoj izbor. Ne duguješ joj ništa.

----------


## andiko

taj bu još 20 godina ziher. zloća ljude dugo drži na životu. ja bi davno iselila negdje u kvart. nemaš ti nikakva prava tu. i on nema nikakve obaveze ti nis ostavit, ako ne zeli.

----------


## Uh-puh

Ajoj, Tanci, daj malo takta i empatije. Iskrenost je ok, al bar malo njeznije.
To da on nju nece stambeno zbrinuti je mogao reci i ranije- prije nego sto su ulagali u kucu.

Lidac, moj otac je isto alkic i nisam pronasla nacina kako popraviti situaciju. S godinama sam sve manje podnosila ta njegova vrijedjanja.
Tirani tiraniziraju sve dok imaju koga. I nikakav razgovor nece to promijeniti, a niti stanarina koju bi placala. Pomazu batine, kako vidis iz primjera, al to za tebe nije odgovarajuca opcija.
Tvoja mama mora sama donijeti odluku. Joooooj, koliko sam puta govorila svojoj da se rastane, da se nije rodila da bude njegova vreca za ispuhavanje (on ju ne tuce)...nikad nista od toga.

Ne pricas s njim, to je sve sto mozes uciniti. I probati sto cesce ignorirati.

----------


## lidać2

Onaj tko nije bio u takvoj situaciji ne shvaca me ...

Najlakse je rec "odi"ali to nije samo tako lako.
Godinama smo skupljali da si priustimo taj "mirni"kutak i sada bi to sve trebala napustiti...

Ja znam da on nije duzan meni nista ali "meni"je digo potkrovlje,napocetku veze s muzem...nije htio skupa sa mamom da odem jer sam "jedinica" pa sto cu dalje...

Kada smo poceli uredivati bilo mu je drago (to su bile faze "dobrote")...a onda sda ovako...

Istina roditelji meni ako svome jedinom djetetu nikada nista nisu mogli priustiti...od obicnih izleta,do sitnica ma u biti svega skoro nista...Koliko outa sam isla u skoku bez "deparca"gladan bila,maturalac nisam vidla,pa cak i osnovnih stvari nisam imala...
Trudim se sve (barem ono osnovno)priustiti svojoj djeci...ne zelim da ikada osjete na kozi da moraju bez necega biti...i strasno se bojim ako odem da vise necu moc...  :Undecided:

----------


## Marija

Lidać, mislim da je s pravne strane bitno i da li je vlasnik kuće on, ili su suvlasnici on i tvoja mama

----------


## Tanči

Lidać,
Meni je jasno da je tebi ovaj topik zapravo ventilana.
I jasno mi je da nećeš otići.
I jasno mi je da si ogorčena i zašto.
Ali, to sve skupa nije važno.
Važna su djeca.
Zar misliš da one ne kuže?!?
Varaš se jako.
Ti moraš prvo sama sa sobom rasčistit, a onda s roditeljima.
Da, možda starci umru ubrzo, možda i ne, možda ti ostave kuću, a možda i ne.
Ali tebi to momentalno ništa ne znači.
Ja sam iz roditeljskog doma i to bogatog doma otišla s jednom vrećicom robe.
Nisam ni sve svoje stvari uzela.
Knjige, slike, svjedodžbe, uspomene, lutke... Ništa nisam uzela.
Gore nego da me rat potjerao, a "potjerali" su me roditelji svojim ponašanjem.
Bilo je jako teško.
Suprug i ja smo sve sticali polako. Od prve žlice na dalje.
Puno toga nismo imali, ali smo se voljeli i bili smo vrijedni i uporni.
A sreća prati hrabre.
Danas, 25 g kasnije i dalje mislim isto; da nisam pogriješila.
I sretna sam sa svojom malom obitelji  :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

Postoji još jedno rešenje, ako imaš mogućnosti i ako postoji tvoja i očeva dobra volja za to.
Uvek možeš podići kredit i otkupiti od oca potkrovlje, naravno uz važeći ugovor i nečiju pravnu pomoć. Tako ti novac neće otići na plaćanje stanarine, stambeno si osigurana i izbegla si selidbu.

Ali pretpostavljam da se to rešenje ne dopada ni tebi ni ocu.

----------


## lidać2

Vec smo tj.muz je u kreditu a ja sa porodiljnom nemogu nista...

Jednom je htio da idemo prepisati sve na mene...uopce ni sama  neznam zasto to tada nisam iskoristila...

Sada do te situacije vise nemogu doc jer bih otisla odmah na potpisivanje.

Prije koji dan je bilo to "oitavanje"a danas mama kaze kako vlada mir i da ga uopce ne slusam...

Ali jednostavno nemogu tako.Ma kako god okrenem nemogu nikako...
I bas Tanci kako ti kazes ovo mi je izgleda samo "ventilana"...

----------


## tanja37

A,gle...ili ćeš se žderati i time mučiti sebe i sve oko sebe i trpjeti ili ćeš u jednom momentu jednostavno puknuti i odlučiti! Znam kako vam je, mm je bio taj koji je odlučio u jednom danu da odemo odmah. Otišli smo sa par crnih vreća stvari...
I kao što mitovski kaže, u najgroznijoj smo financijskoj situaciji do sada ali snalazimo se - jer smo zajedno i sretni kao obitelj. I našoj djeci ništa ne fali. To što vi  proživljava te je kao polako trovanje...neprimjetno i trajno. A njegovi se nikada nisu promijenili, eno ih i dalje žive tako u svadi i psovkama. Očito im odgovara.

----------


## meda

on moze radit sto hoce. al pitanje je sta ce konkretno napraviti. jer njemu ne smeta da si ti tamo, on hoce iskoristit situaciju da dobije nesto novaca svaki mjesec. a ako tebe izbaci nece ih dobiti.

ako je on neugodan par dana u mjesecu mozda i nije tako strasno. ne trebas se toliko gristi zbog toga. pusti proslost. 

a kad se smiri i dobre je volje pricajte o rjesenju ove situacije, o cemu ste trebali pricati prije nego ste ulagali. nek ti daruje to potkrovlje, onda si mirna. cak i da zapije kucu i dode ovrha to ti nitko nece kupiti. a ako ima te napade dobrote iskoristi to. nemoj se ti inatiti bezveze. ti samo trazis cistu racunicu. 

moj stari je isto nemoguc. on ne pije, on je preskrt za to. al isto ima svoje bisere. s njim ne mozes ni prestat pricat. on se posvada i drugi dan ili kad vec se vidimo ko da nis nije bilo. i ja sam se znala puno uzrujavat kad bi mi poceo s neki nebuloznim prijedlozima, a onda sam skuzila da mu samo mogu rec da necu/ne mogu to napravit i on bi najcesce samo rekao ok, a ja bi ostala u soku. hocu rec da nekad stvarno nije neophodno zivcirat se.

----------


## Tanči

Čak i da joj daruje potkrovlje, dar uvijek može osporit.
Tako da je jedino rješenje kupiti potkrovlje ili plaćati najamninu uz ugovor ili po meni puno bolje rješenje; otići.
Zato jer je otac konfliktna osoba i ne bude on ni s najamninom sretan.
Dva dana da, treći će počet njurgat da je premalo i sl.
Moja stara je jako teška osoba zaljubljena u svog sina zgubidana.
I ja sam se godinama sekirala, žderala, a ona je svom sineku kupovala aute, plaćala kockarske dugove...
Moja šogorica je jela catering i smijala mi se iza leđa i ogovarala na najgori mogući način.
Žive u stanu kojem sam suvlasnik.
Itd
I prije 3 godine sam prelomila sve u sebi nakon što su mi opet napravili šou iza leđa.
Sa bratom i njegovima ne razgovaram.
Pitanje mog dijela stana koju koristi ću riješiti jednog dana.
Mamu ne posjećujem, a čujemo se jednon u dva tjedna i tada je jako fina.
Šta će ona napraviti s mojom djedovinom i očevinom ne znam i ne mogu utjecat.
Ja sam pogriješila što sam se odrekla u njenu korist na ostavinskoj.
No nebitno.
Ja sam sad puno mirnija.
Druga priča:
Imamo stan koji smo naslijedili od sveki.
Uredili ga, iznajmili jednoj ženi.
Da skratim: ona uvalila u stan sina s curom.
On kaže mom mužu kako ne može sad plaćati najam jer mora kupit prstene i ide s dragom u London.
Muž mu otkaže stanovanje uz mjesec dana roka za iseljenje.
On se složi uz komentar da ionako ide k budućem tastu u Samobor.
Iza toga mene zove njegova mati kojoj sam zapravo iznajmila stan i vrijeđa me na najgori mogući način.
Nikad takve uvrede nisam doživjela.
I ispada da je mala trudna i mi zato njima ništa ne možemo.
10. Je bio zadnji rok iseljenja i nakon tri obavijesti na koje nije reagirao suprug i ja ulazimo u stan.
Stan koji je bio uređen, čist, friško pofarban sa novim krevetom i posteljinom izgleda ko smetlište.
Sve prljavo, razbacano, a u ormaru TH puloveri, Joop košulje ... A za stanarinu se nema.
I niti jedne ženske stvari.
Ženska osoba tamo nije živjela, a mene se ucjenjuje s trudnoćom.
Muž mijenja brave, a ja skužim da nema bojlera!
Novog bojlera od 80 l
Ukrao ga je.
I to nije mogao sam.
Jedan zid razvaljen s rupama u dužini metra.
Itd.
Da poludiš.
Muž nije htio, ali ja sam sve prijavila DORHU  i sad čekamo epilog.
Ovo je ukratko jer bilo je tu svega.

----------


## josipal

Ja ne znam sto bi savjetovala ali sto sam ja: muz ima kucu od 200 kvadrata u kojoj zivi njegova mama, isto je s mojim roditeljima (tata slican tvom). A nas smo dvoje na moje inzistiranje digli kredit i zivimo sami. Zašto: zato sto sam vidjela sto "zajednistvo" cini ljudima i ne hvala. Nazalost  :Sad: 
Ovako se volimo. Dobro nam je zajedno onih vikenda i godisnjih kad smo zajedno.

----------


## lidać2

Sve sto pistete mi je bistro jasno.

Ali i dalje se ne micem s mjesta...malo smo predaleko u svemu tome otisli...

samo me zanimalo dal nas moze samo tako u roku dana izbaciti uz pomoc policije ili bilo cega?

Po sudovima i slicno sa SIGURNOSCU mogu rec da se vuce nece...jer ponavljam ima filozofije samo tih par dana...

Danas mi mama kaze kako mu je muka,da kuka kako ga tlak muci ,nemoze jesti i disati...(uvijek je tako nakon pijanke) ali jednostavno ne shvaca da je od alkohola vec je on "bolestan"....

Prakticki zna da nam nemoze nista ,dok je trijezan povuce se ko mis u svoju rupu.

Ovi scenariji o mjenjanje brave i sl.koliki je kod kr*** vjerujem da nebi napravio...

Agresiva je odavno iz njega osla ali su i dalje te rijeci koje mene jako pogadaju...
Uzrujam se na svaku sitnicu,jaci glas,jace lupanje...jer u glavi su mi svi moguci scenariji...

I jednostavno se ja sa sobom nemogu stabilizirati pa pijem tablete...
Koje me "opuste"...

----------


## sweety

Postoji varijanta da, u stanju tog njegovog pijančevanja-ludila pozovete hitnu da ga fura na psihijatriju. (Vidim razmišljala si o tome) Ali ne ostat samo na varijanti "triježnjenja", iznijet na vidjelo njegove druge psihičke smetnje (uvjek nešto ima).
Nakon toga ga u suglasnosti sa psihijatrom "proglašavate" radno nesposobnim - time on ne može niti donositi odluke vezane za samog sebe, n,emu se u tom momentu oduzima "pravo glasa".
Vi mu postajete skrbnici te preuzimate njegovo uzdržavanje. Vi odlučujete umjesto njega.

----------


## zutaminuta

sweety, to nije nimalo jednostavno, zbog prevencije od zloupotrebe.

----------


## lidać2

Ja bez mame nemogu nista...

Svekrv je bio isto alkoholicar dok jednom svekrva nije pukla i suprostavila se ...pozvala u par navrata hitnu ,ostavila ga na ljecenju i evo vec unazad par godina taj covjek je sasvim druga osoba...

A moja mama se suprostavit nece...tako da nista nemozemo...

Jednom je i moj "otac"bio na ljecenju prije nekoliko godina...svega na 1mj.pokazao se u najboljem svijetlu,pred doktorima se postavio kao najbolji covjek na svijetu i reko da nema on problema i sl...naravno dok.su povjerovali...

Tako i doma tj.u okolini kod nas on je najbolji covjek jadan,star ,bolestan a mi maldi smo ti koji mu "nedaju"mira...naravno to sve u trenucima pijanstva...
da zaboravila sam spomenut da i on kljuka normabele a uz njih alkohol...pije ih bezveze...kod dok.nikada nejde a dok.mu ih prepisuje telefonskim pozivom (uopce neznam zasto)...

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li tvoj otac prešao neku traumu? Bio u ratu? Možda PTSP?
Mog kolege otac pije, radi u  kriminalistici, svačeg se nagleda, i alkohol mu je jedini način da se nosi s tim.

----------


## lidać2

Ma nista od toga...

Svekrv je bar bio u ratu...ali ovaj moj nista...

Tata mu je bio odnosno moj deda,moja baka pa cak i moj stric...

Jedne prilike sam mu pokusavala objasnit kako mi je tesko uz njega misleci da cu ga mlao"pogodit"no na moj sok on je meni odg."a kako je meni bilo dok sam bio mali?..."...ja mu pokusala rec i dobit odg.zasto onda on to isto meni radi...ali uopce me nije dozivljavao vrtio 100 puta kako je njemu bilo...

----------


## lidać2

Htjela sam napisati kako su bili alkoholicari...

----------


## Cubana

Jel se isplati igrati na kartu ugovora o doživotnom uzdržavanju?
Tu mu potpišeš da ćeš se do smrti brinuti o njemu, a za uzvrat živiš i nasljeđuješ njegovu nekretninu?
Samo razmišljam naglas. 
To bi i njemu možda bilo "u interesu".

----------


## Tanči

> Jel se isplati igrati na kartu ugovora o doživotnom uzdržavanju?
> Tu mu potpišeš da ćeš se do smrti brinuti o njemu, a za uzvrat živiš i nasljeđuješ njegovu nekretninu?
> Samo razmišljam naglas. 
> To bi i njemu možda bilo "u interesu".



Jel' znaš otprilike što znači:"...do smrti brinuti o nekome"?

----------


## spajalica

> Jel se isplati igrati na kartu ugovora o doživotnom uzdržavanju?
> Tu mu potpišeš da ćeš se do smrti brinuti o njemu, a za uzvrat živiš i nasljeđuješ njegovu nekretninu?
> Samo razmišljam naglas. 
> To bi i njemu možda bilo "u interesu".


postoji ugovor o dosmrtnom uzdrzavanju i dozivotnom uzdrzavanju.
u jednom nekretnina odmah prelazi u vlasnistvo uzdrzavatelja, a drugom tek nakon smrti. ja ne znam koje je koje. a kako sam vec ranije napisala neda mi se ni traziti.

----------


## Cubana

> Jel' znaš otprilike što znači:"...do smrti brinuti o nekome"?


Znam. Hoće to s roditeljima. Jer, jel, ne nestanu ako se mi odselimo. 
A neumitno stare. I alkoholičari i oni koji to nisu.

----------


## Tanči

Dakle:
Ugovor o doživotnom uzdržavanju znači da predmet ugovora prelazi u vlasništvo pružatelja uzdržavanja trenutkom smrti uzdržavanog.
Kod dosmrtnog prelazi odmah, ali se na to plaća porez.
Sastavljanje i ovjera takvog ugovora je cca 4000 kn.
Ali
Uzdržavati nekoga nije ni malo jednostavno, ni jeftino.
Pružatelj je dužan osigurati svu brigu, njegu, životne potrebe i sl primatelju uzdržavanja.
A ovaj se može predomislit i na Sudu tražit poništenje ili raskid ugovora.
Sud je sklon tome jer je bilo jako puno zloupotreba.
Najfriškije je deda od moje frendice dobio raskid i poništenje i ona se može slikat.
Niš nije loše napravila, dapače, plaćala mu dom po želji, ali on se odjednom sjetio da bi doma.
Ne želi više biti u staračkom domu.
I uspio je u svom naumu, a unuka ga može tužit za povrat love koju je uložila u dedu za vrijeme trajanja ugovora.
Uzdržavat nekog 20 i više godina može vrlo lako premašit vrijednost nekretnine koja je predmet ugovora.
U uzdržavanje ulazi sve i njega nepokretnog, pranje guze, dizanje noću ili plaćanje preskupe njege itd
Za zamisliti se.

----------


## n.grace

pa znamo što znači uzdržavanje do smrti, ne moraš objašnjavati

ali što konkretno želiš reći? da lidać ili bilo tko drugi odseli to onda znači da ne treba brinuti o starim roditeljima? ili im omogućiti odgovarajuću skrb prema svojim mogućnostima?

----------


## Cubana

X na n.grace
S ugovorom ili bez, briga mi je ista :/

----------


## lidać2

U ovom slucaju ja ne zelim brinut o njemu pa taman bio na samrsti...
Mozete me popljuvati do beskraja ali ja toga covjeka toliko mrzim (teska rijec da ali istinita)...nisam vise u pubertetu pa da iz fore kazem tu rijec...kazem ju iz svega svog srca jer tako i mislim...

Eto sigurno ce te ae sada pitati kakva sam ja to kcer?...no neznate kakav je to "otac"bio...
Imam jacu vezu sa prvim susjedom...Mogu popricati s njime normalnom nego s tim covjekom koji me je "napravio"...

Tako da ova ideja o uzdrzavnju odpada...

----------


## n.grace

lidać, ne pada mi na pamet prozivati te zbog tvojih osjećaja prema ocu
samo ti želim reći da mi jako žao zbog svega što ti se događalo i što ti se događa
razumijem da ne želiš brinuti o ocu, ali tu je i tvoja mama
želim ti sve najbolje i nadam se da će sve na kraju ipak biti dobro

----------


## Tanči

> X na n.grace
> S ugovorom ili bez, briga mi je ista :/



Nije.
Ali o tom- po tom.
Kad to proživiš shvatit ćeš, a onda možemo o tome i raspravljati.

----------


## Tanči

Evo, Lidać je sama rekla da ne želi brinuti o ocu.
Onda brigu preuzima država.
Ali i kuću.
I potkrovlje koje unatoč ulaganju i kreditu od Lidać i muža, glasi i dalje na tatu.

----------


## AdioMare

> Nije.
> Ali o tom- po tom.
> Kad to proživiš shvatit ćeš, a onda možemo o tome i raspravljati.


pa ja sam proživjela i slažem se s cubanom da je isto.

----------


## n.grace

jest, Tanči
nitko nije uzdržavao do smrti stare i bolesne roditelje ili se mjesecima brinuo o njima bolesnima i nepokretnima (konkretno ja, prošle godine) osim tebe
pa ako imaš kakav konkretan savjet za nas neupućene, podijeli ga s forumskom populacijom, po mogućnosti bez patroniziranja

----------


## n.grace

> Evo, Lidać je sama rekla da ne želi brinuti o ocu.
> Onda brigu preuzima država.
> Ali i kuću.
> I potkrovlje koje unatoč ulaganju i kreditu od Lidać i muža, glasi i dalje na tatu.


ne želi brinuti o ocu, ali mislim da za mamu želi, koliko sam shvatila

----------


## lidać2

On je  vec odavno sastavio oporuku u kojoj ostavlja sve mojoj mami...

Tako da se oko toga najmanje brinem...

Koliko god pije i koliko god je nekada znao puno se zaduzivati jos od malena govori da kuci nikada nece davati u neki zalog,hiptoteku i sl....

Kao sto sam napisala par postova naprijed...sve ovo je predaleko otislo,u krivom smjeru...

Samo me zanimalo dal je moguce to brzinsko iseljenje...

A zasto ne odlazim i sl.povlaci druga pitanja,drugi razlozi...zasto nemoguce ljecenje i sl.druga tema...

----------


## Tanči

> jest, Tanči
> nitko nije uzdržavao do smrti stare i bolesne roditelje ili se mjesecima brinuo o njima bolesnima i nepokretnima (konkretno ja, prošle godine) osim tebe
> pa ako imaš kakav konkretan savjet za nas neupućene, podijeli ga s forumskom populacijom, po mogućnosti bez patroniziranja



A ti, po mogućnosti, ne moraš biti bezobrazna.
Ja pišem kako stvari stoje.
U zakonu, ali i životu.
Jer na ovom topiku je napisana masa bedastoča koje bi mogle navesti neupućene na krivo postupanje.
Od spominjanja nužnog dijela, a čovjek živ, na dalje.

----------


## tangerina

lidać, kužim
kako sam ja shvatila, pravno on ima to pravo, a da li je on u stanju npr promijenit bravu dok niste doma, to možeš samo ti procijenit

----------


## n.grace

> A ti, po mogućnosti, ne moraš biti bezobrazna.
> Ja pišem kako stvari stoje.
> U zakonu, ali i životu.
> Jer na ovom topiku je napisana masa bedastoča koje bi mogle navesti neupućene na krivo postupanje.
> Od spominjanja nužnog dijela, a čovjek živ, na dalje.


a ti ne moraš biti pretenciozna - "kad to proživiš, možemo raspravljati"
može se raspravljati i s ljudima koji to još nisu proživjeli, bez takvog tona

----------


## lidać2

Tanci evo da se ja javim u vezi tog "nuznog"djela...

Nekada davno moju kolegicu tata htio otjerati iz kuce no ispostavilo se da nemoze samo tako otjerati nekoga (djete) samo tako iz kuce  iz adrese na koju je bila prijavljena od rodenja...

Pa sada gledam koliko ljudi npr.provale u prazan stan i nitko ih iz njega nemoze godinama istjerati jer se oni brzinski prijave nekako na tu adresu...

A kako bi onda nas mogao samo tako istjerati...Ja sam mu "dijete" ,unuke su mu tu maloljetne...mislim da i tu ulogu neku ajmo rec prednost imamo...a mom muzu je on svojim potpisom dao pristanak i zajedno su isli na prijavljivanje na adresu sa izjavom...

Samo kaj ga sada puca nesto (ocito ostario pa pokusava se izborit za nesto) pa glumi neznam sto.

----------


## Tanči

> On je  vec odavno sastavio oporuku u kojoj ostavlja sve mojoj mami...
> 
> Tako da se oko toga najmanje brinem...
> 
> Koliko god pije i koliko god je nekada znao puno se zaduzivati jos od malena govori da kuci nikada nece davati u neki zalog,hiptoteku i sl....
> 
> Kao sto sam napisala par postova naprijed...sve ovo je predaleko otislo,u krivom smjeru...
> 
> Samo me zanimalo dal je moguce to brzinsko iseljenje...
> ...



Joooj
Evo još ću samo ovo prokomentirati i odlazim.
Vrijeđat se ne dam, a neću više ni trošit svoje vrijeme uzalud.
Oporuka vrijedi ona koja je zadnja po datumu.
Oporuka je oboriva.
Možda imaš nekog u familiji tko može uletit s još nekom oporukom.
Oporuke sastavljane kod odvjetnika još kak- tak prolaze, ali pisane doma, bez svjedoka itd. Teško. Jako teško.
Lidać, tebi je najpametnije, pošto se ne misliš selit, pustit to sve i ignore.
Pa kako ispadne.
Čekat smrt ko lešinar, želit smrt, živjet u mržnji...nije ni dobro, ni pametno.
Postoji i kozmička pravda i sve se vraća i plaća.
Pusti tatu, a i mamu.
Nek žive svoj život.
Ti plati svoju struju, za njihovu te nije briga.
I tako redom.

----------


## Peterlin

lidać, mije mi  prije palo na pamet, ali možda postoji neko blaže rješenje: pitaj njegovog obiteljskog liječnika da li bi mu možda pomogli neki sedativi, da se smiri u takvoj situaciji. U svakom slučaju, možeš porazgovarati o problemu. Ako dobije neke tablete za ovakve trenutke kad ga uhvati šiza, možda će i njemu i ostalima biti bolje. Naravno, dugoročno bi se stvar riješila samo njegovim pristankom na liječenje od alkoholizma, ali u to se uključuje cijela obitelj (to je druga tema).

----------


## lidać2

Njegov "doktor"ga nije vidio godinama a tablete tocnije normabele mu prepisuje 2 kutije mjesecno preko telefona...

I tako vec dugooooo...Doktor je takva da u svojoj ambulanti pusi i pijucka vinceko...(po pricanju mame koja ga je zadnji puta takvog vidla)...tak da ako je tako ni od njega pomoci nema...

A opet i da dobim sedative nebi to popilo jedina nacin bi bio.da mu uvaljam u hranu...

----------


## Cubana

> Joooj
> Evo još ću samo ovo prokomentirati i odlazim.
> Vrijeđat se ne dam, a neću više ni trošit svoje vrijeme uzalud.


Jos kad bi i svoje postove objektivno sagledala...

----------


## n.grace

> Jos kad bi i svoje postove objektivno sagledala...


ne nadaj se, ni na ovoj, ni na drugim temama

----------


## Tanči

> Tanci evo da se ja javim u vezi tog "nuznog"djela...
> 
> Nekada davno moju kolegicu tata htio otjerati iz kuce no ispostavilo se da nemoze samo tako otjerati nekoga (djete) samo tako iz kuce  iz adrese na koju je bila prijavljena od rodenja...
> 
> Pa sada gledam koliko ljudi npr.provale u prazan stan i nitko ih iz njega nemoze godinama istjerati jer se oni brzinski prijave nekako na tu adresu...
> 
> A kako bi onda nas mogao samo tako istjerati...Ja sam mu "dijete" ,unuke su mu tu maloljetne...mislim da i tu ulogu neku ajmo rec prednost imamo...a mom muzu je on svojim potpisom dao pristanak i zajedno su isli na prijavljivanje na adresu sa izjavom...
> 
> Samo kaj ga sada puca nesto (ocito ostario pa pokusava se izborit za nesto) pa glumi neznam sto.



Lidać, molim te shvati:
Ti si punoljetna, poslovno sposobna i nitko, a pogotovo više ne tvoji roditelji nisu dužni tebe stambeno ili bilo kako drukčije zbrinjavati.
Nužni dio može potraživati nasljednik prvog nasljednog reda, a to su bračni drug i djeca pokojnika u slučaju da im he povrijeđeno pravo nužnog dijela. Recimo oporukom iil darovnim ugovorom.
Nužni dio je pola zakonskog i samo, isključivo i jedino se potražuje i primjenjuje na ostavinskoj.
Ove priče o prijavama na adresu su neistine.
To tako ne funkcionira.
Još ću ti samo reći da su ljudi skloni pričanju priča o "susjedi moje prijateljice, njene babe..." Karikiram, ali ljudi prepričavaju nešto što ne stoji.
I dovode ostale u zabludu.
I odatle ove nebuloze o nužnom dijelu, prijavama na adrese i kak te nitko ne može iselit.
Može Lidać, može.
Vlasništvo je nepovredivo.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Postoji i kozmička pravda i sve se vraća i plaća.


Ne postoji. Ajd ne lupetaj.

----------


## Tanči

> Ne postoji. Ajd ne lupetaj.



Postoji.
I udari gdje najviše boli.

----------


## n.grace

> lidać, mije mi  prije palo na pamet, ali možda postoji neko blaže rješenje: pitaj njegovog obiteljskog liječnika da li bi mu možda pomogli neki sedativi, da se smiri u takvoj situaciji. U svakom slučaju, možeš porazgovarati o problemu. Ako dobije neke tablete za ovakve trenutke kad ga uhvati šiza, možda će i njemu i ostalima biti bolje. Naravno, dugoročno bi se stvar riješila samo njegovim pristankom na liječenje od alkoholizma, ali u to se uključuje cijela obitelj (to je druga tema).


ovo je dobra ideja, slažem se s Peterlin

----------


## dodagoda

Ovako Lidač,

greška je bila da prije uređenja kata nisi tražila da taj kat prepiše na tebe... no nisi jedina koja se tako zeznula i sad treba izvući situaciju.
Vi koji joj savjetujete da ode , je to bi bilo vjerovatno najbolje rješenje ali nekad ne možeš tako-shvatite da žena nema posao trenutno(kad prođe godinu dana za 3. dijete će dobivati mizeriju) , te da još uvijek otplaćuju kredit za uloženo u tu kuću.
S druge strane- nekoga izbaciti iz kuće nije tako jednostavno. Ne jednom sam čula priče kako podstanare ne možeš izbaciti iz stana a sad bi nju otac samo tako mogao izbaciti....pogotovo ako ima dokaze da su uređivali kuću i ako plaćaju redovito režije. Osim toga, rekla si kako ti većinom plaćaš sve režije-kud ćeš većeg dokaza da plaćaš i više nego šta bi trebala? 
Svakako se posavjetuj sa odvjetnikom-ja mislim da on tebe ako ni ti ni suprug nemate neku nekretninu, ne može izbaciti iz kuće.
I vjeruj mi-trebaš mu pokazati zube, pokazati mu da je dosta. Naravno da ne mislim na nasilje , no svatko ima svoj "penicilin" pa tako i stari. On vjerovatno točno zna što tebe najviše pogađa i tu te gađa.

p.s. 
mislim da si ti Tanči negdje prije pisala o problemima sa podstanarima, tj. da ih nisi mogla izbaciti.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Postoji.
> I udari gdje najviše boli.


Varaš se. Nemoj biti naivna.

----------


## AdioMare

> Još ću ti samo reći da su ljudi skloni pričanju priča o "susjedi moje prijateljice, njene babe..." Karikiram, ali ljudi prepričavaju nešto što ne stoji.
> I dovode ostale u zabludu.


baš sam htjela reći da se neki ljudi znaju pozivati na kumove ili dede od frendova ili susjeda, a da zapravo pojma nemaju. 
a onda skužim da si i ti navodila tuđe primjere toga tipa pa sad sam zbunjena, jer ti ipak znaš  :Undecided:

----------


## mitovski

> lidać, mije mi  prije palo na pamet, ali možda postoji neko blaže rješenje: pitaj njegovog obiteljskog liječnika da li bi mu možda pomogli neki sedativi, da se smiri u takvoj situaciji. U svakom slučaju, možeš porazgovarati o problemu. Ako dobije neke tablete za ovakve trenutke kad ga uhvati šiza, možda će i njemu i ostalima biti bolje. Naravno, dugoročno bi se stvar riješila samo njegovim pristankom na liječenje od alkoholizma, ali u to se uključuje cijela obitelj (to je druga tema).


MM-ov tata pije i antidepresive i antisvaštanešto i normabele i to sve fino zalijeva alkoholom. Kad smo čitali nalaz njegovog psihijatra piše : Ponekad popije čašu pive.
Svi ti lijekovi ne pomažu da on povremeno ima ispade, koji više nisu ni približno isti od kada je MM odrastao i pokazao mu zube.
MM je pričao i s liječnikom prije par godina da ga se hospitalizira i nisu uspjeli, rečeno je da bez njegovog pristanka ništa nije moguće, a on smatra da on ne pije, već da je ta količina sasvim normalna količina alkohola koju on dnevno popije i da on sigurno alkoholičar nije.
*
Lidać,* razumijem u potpunosti da ti nije jednostavna situacija i naravno ti imaš pravo odlučivati o svom životu, ostati ili otići, mi svi ovdje možemo samo navesti svoje primjere.
Potpuno razumijem sve tvoje osjećaje prema tom čovjeku jer potpuno iste takve ima i MM prema svome ocu. Ljudi često znaju ostati u čudu kada MM kaže da ga on ne smatra svojim ocem, ali tko nije proživio, pogotovo kao dijete pakao odrastanja u takvom domu, ne može to razumijeti.
Ono što sam htjela reći, da sam vidjela koliko je teško živjeti s osjećajem mržnje, ljutnje i ogorčenosti prema vlastitom ocu. MM-a je to izjedalo, držalo ga u šaci. S time da je njega još više boljelo što je mama stala na stranu oca, a ne djece. Tek kad smo se maknuli od tamo MM je krenuo liječiti te rane koje su jako duboke i nekako su ti osjećaji počeli blijediti.
Sada nakon 4g kako ne živimo s njima mogu reći da je dobro.
S obzirom da razumijem kako ti je nadam se da ćeš barem uspjeti riješiti te  negativne osjećaje, jer nisu dobri za tebe.

----------


## In love

Lidać, kako sam skužila seliti nećete, tako da bi ja na tvome mjestu poradila na svom duševnom zdravlju. Jednostavno se moraš naučiti staviti sve na ignore,polako preboliti prošlost, nemoj da te dira to što vam tvoj otac radi (ili je radio), tvoja primarna obitelj ste ti, tvoj muž i vaša djeca... I to ti mora biti najbitnije. 

Ako ne možeš ostaviti prošlost iza sebe, onda je bolje da odselite jer ćeš biti vječito napeta a klinci će to kadtad skužit. I utjecat će i na njih.

----------


## meda

mozes se ti maknuti i tisucu kilometara, ako tu mrznju nosis sa sobom i samo gledas priliku kako ces ju na nekoga istovariti, nisi bas neki poso napravio. 

a mnogi ljudi zive s roditeljima ili blizu njih jer je to jednostavnije i isplativije, koliko god novaca imali. i ne dumaju svaki dan o tome jesi li ih mlatili ko vola u kupusu ili se povlace po novinama zbog svojih sumnjivih poduhvata. 

ako ste na knap s novcima bolje ulozit u sebe i svoje dusevno zdravlje. plati si pat mjeseci psihoterapije ili nadi novi hobi koji ce te opustiti i osnaziti, puno jeftinije od iznajmljivanja stana.

----------


## Tanči

Niti sam naivna, niti pišem tračeve.
Bivše podstanare sam iselila bez problema.
Tužit ću ih za štetu kad završi kazneni postupak jer sam uvjerena da je ih njih netko "jako pametno" uputio da se uvale u nečiji stan, prestanu plaćati i nitko im ništa ne može.
Je, kak da ne?!?
Meni je žao što mnogi na ovom topiku ne vide dalje od nosa i vjeruju uličnim pričama.
Ja sam vam napisala kako stvari stoje u zakonu i stvarne događaje iz prakse.
Hoćete ili nećete vjerovat, iskreno me zabole.
Iskustva imam na pretek.
I znam zaštiti i sebe i obitelj i zato mi je stan 4 mj prazan.
A zašto?
Jer nitko ne želi potpisati ugovor.
Ha!
Zanimljivo, zar ne?!?
To je naš mentalitet.
Ajmo zeznut koga god se može.
Državu, socijalno, roditelje, najmodavca...
Tak je naš najmoprimac vikao mom mužu da je on stari seronja koji nema pojma o životu.
I zaradio kaznenu prijavu za krađu, oštećivanje tuđe stvari itd

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako bez problema, a vidiš i sama koliko su ti problema napravili.

----------


## mamitzi

mislila sam da je ovo tema u kojoj lidać želi izbaciti svoju djecu tinejdžere, ali tema je potpuno drugačija.
neću pomoći s pravnim savjetom, samo sam se došla čuditi kako se odrasla žena smatra djetetom.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ona mu je i dalje dijete, iako više nije dijete.  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

Mislim da ti je najpametnije da imaš svoj mir.

I da čuvaš zdravlje i obitelj,  *****  ti te sve kule i zidine kad zbog toga moraš gutati govna.

----------


## Uh-puh

lidac, a kak te " dohvati" ako ne pricas s njim? Vi imate svoj kat... Ako ti ne prodje kroz vrata i ti ne pricas s njim? 
Daklem...ja zivim u zgradi na istom katu gdje i moji. Recimo, dodjem na kavu s mamom, caca dodje izvana, pijam, pocne kenjat. Ja kupim dijete i odem doma. 
Na vrata zna da mi ne smije doci pijan i frka ga je riskirati to ponizenje, da ga je mozda pijanog ne bi pustila u stan, pa ni ne pokusava.

I tak se mozemo trpiti.

Mozda da bolje osmislis strategije izbjegavanja?

----------


## Tanči

> Kako bez problema, a vidiš i sama koliko su ti problema napravili.



Iselila sam ih bez problema.
Dobro sam sve prvo provjerila pa i policiju obavijestila i poslušala njihov savjet.
Ostali folklor bi bio svakako jer su to takvi ljudi.
Došli su s namjerom da otimaju, naoružani pričama kako im nitko, ništa ne može.
Mislili su kako je moj muž glup i star, a i ja isto.
Ta rekli su nam otvoreno da je to njihovo jer su oni unutra.
Ma, šta da pričam više.
Bolje da je prazno.
Plaćamo režije i čuvamo ga za kćer.
Za turističko iznajmljivanje smo predaleko i ne da nam se.
Nek stoji, a mi mirno spavamo.

----------


## lidać2

uh-puh...kuca je napravljena tako da se jednostavno "moramo"sresti kroz dan...
ako zelim gore moram prolazit kroz donji dio kuce tj.pored vrata...
A ovo "dohvati" tipa primjer:ljeto pa vani sjedimo pijuckamo kavicu a njemu puhne da bi "razgovarao"...
Sada neki dan cisto priatojno reko mm dal ima vremena da dodemo na 5mun.dolje odmah sam znala kud ce to odvest...ali da smo odbili bio bi veci kaos...

A ovo da ja nisam dijete...naravno nisam vise "dijete" ali sam i dalje njegova kcer...A koliko sam upoznata svi smo mi jos "dijeca"ako imamo.zivuce roditelje...barem njima...

Ili sam ja jedina koja to tako gleda...

----------


## lunja

Moji su roditelji zivili u stanu s maminim roditeljima. Kojima se moj tata nikad bas nije svidjao. 
Pa su se onda nekoliko godina povlacili po sudu s njima, jer su ih ovi htjeli izbacit iz stana, a moji se, skupa sa mnom i bratom, nisu dali. I to je mama jos i predlagala da idemo u podstanare a tata nije htio.
Nakon par godina moji su doslovno u zadnjem trenu dobili stan od firme i tako se to razrijesilo.

Ali ja se itekako dobro sjecam svega. I dan danas ne razumijem zasto se odmah nisu pokupili. Kao djetetu mi se to cinilo kao jedino ispravno rjesenje. Netko te tjera, sudski, a ti kao, bas hoces ostat zivit s njim u stanu. I prikrpavam starome krivicu, slabost.

Osim toga, totalno nemam osjecaj za rodbinu. MM-u rodbina znaci bliskost, zajednicu. Meni je rodbina oznaka za copor ludjaka, potencijalno opasnih. Koji ti cisto iz sporta zele uskratit i ono malo prava koja su te zapala. Grozno.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Osim toga, totalno nemam osjecaj za rodbinu. MM-u rodbina znaci bliskost, zajednicu. Meni je rodbina oznaka za copor ludjaka, potencijalno opasnih. Koji ti cisto iz sporta zele uskratit i ono malo prava koja su te zapala. Grozno.


Ovog sam vidjela puno. Nikad mi nije bio jasan fenomen.

----------


## Uh-puh

> uh-puh...kuca je napravljena tako da se jednostavno "moramo"sresti kroz dan...
> ako zelim gore moram prolazit kroz donji dio kuce tj.pored vrata...
> A ovo "dohvati" tipa primjer:ljeto pa vani sjedimo pijuckamo kavicu a njemu puhne da bi "razgovarao"...
> Sada neki dan cisto priatojno reko mm dal ima vremena da dodemo na 5mun.dolje odmah sam znala kud ce to odvest...ali da smo odbili bio bi veci kaos...
> 
> A ovo da ja nisam dijete...naravno nisam vise "dijete" ali sam i dalje njegova kcer...A koliko sam upoznata svi smo mi jos "dijeca"ako imamo.zivuce roditelje...barem njima...
> 
> Ili sam ja jedina koja to tako gleda...


I kaj bi bilo da odbijes? Odes na svoj kat i zatvoris vrata. I kazes da mozete bez problema razgovarati kad potrosi svoju penziju tj. bude trijezan. Odrekni se kave na terasi tih 10 dana na pocetku mjeseca.

----------


## celeste

Otac je vlasnik? Jesu li on i mama zajedno tj . u braku sagradili kuću ili je kupili? Zar nisu tada njih dvoje  vlasnici "po pola"? 
Naravno to ne znači ništa ako je mama takva kakva je.
Uglavnom imaš zagrljaj od mene i čuvaj svoje zdravlje.

----------

